# I'll be on the set of Humans vs. Zombies!!



## joker

There was an open casting call yesterday in a nearby town for a movie being shot there. It's called Humans vs. Zombies. They are looking for cast and crew. After talking to the crew director they're excited to have me onboard working with the art department. I may even get some screen time as an extra. This is going to be so much fun!!

Here's a link to some more info: http://humansvszombies.org/archives/1101


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Kick-ass!! Have a great time and keep us updated.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Way cool, Joker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, Joker!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Awesome!!!!


----------



## joker

The first zombie has surfaced _(Billy the security guard_)!!









Was on the set a little bit yesterday finding out some prop needs for the movie. Here's a link to a blog they're keeping. They've posted a few pics and will be posting a clip later this week.

I'll be back out there today. I had to help bring in some student extras for today's shoot.


----------



## Digger

Wow!!sounds cool!!


----------



## beelce

Fun !!!


----------



## joker

Was on set today some, but spent quite a bit of time helping them come up with props for setting up an ER room. I've got some connections in the medical field.

Tomorrow I'll be working with special effects and makeup. The Asst. Director also said they'd get me into makeup and let me play as a zombie extra.

They've got some pretty cool props they've made so far. They've got a hard foam replica of one of the actors that they created a silicone mold and filled with hard foam will be getting explosives inserted in it tomorrow to blow up! Should be kewl. Hopefully they'll let me take a few behind the scene photos tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

damn! howd you get so lucky!


----------



## fick209

Sweet!!! What a kick-ass opportunity for you!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet

Fantastic. What a great opportunity, and how much fun can you have at "work"


----------



## joker

Thursday was a blast! Got to help out the spfx department with makeup. Mostly doing base makeup, eyes, and darkening areas, but learned some stippling techiniques and some other stuff. Got to use some stuff called skin tite from smooth on that was awesome. Oh and ProAdhesive I think is similar to Prosaid is a lot better than spirit gum.


I'll post some pics this weekend that I took with my cell.

Yesterday spent the majority of the time helping them aquire about $150,000 worth of medical equipment to setup an ER and waiting area for shooting on Monday. My networking and connections really paid off this week!


----------



## debbie5

Oh joker you are so blessed! Lucky, know how to network, whatever it's called. Could you tell me about this ProAdhesive? My local makeup shop only has spirit gum or some other stuff (I don't remember the name) both of which I'm allergic to. (I still use spirit gum, but it literally eats my skin off due to allergic reaction). I'm interested in trying something else...


----------



## Dixie

Wow, this is pretty cool Joker - can't wait to follow the thread, and see what awesome things YOU see!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Looking forward to more pics. Sounds like you're having a blast. Enjoy!


----------



## Wildcat

Very cool opportunity. Nice to see they're letting you in to different areas of the production.


----------



## tot13

Joker, this is so great and I know exciting for you! So much for after-Halloween-depression this year, huh? Man, I am envious! I hope you have a blast doing this and learn lots of cool new stuff!


----------



## joker

debbie5 said:


> Oh joker you are so blessed! Lucky, know how to network, whatever it's called. Could you tell me about this ProAdhesive? My local makeup shop only has spirit gum or some other stuff (I don't remember the name) both of which I'm allergic to. (I still use spirit gum, but it literally eats my skin off due to allergic reaction). I'm interested in trying something else...


Debbie the ProAdhesive is made by a makeup company called Graftobian.

Here's some pics taken with my cell:

Bite Applicance









Boil Appliance









Wound made with SkinTite









Another SkinTite Wound









EyeBlood


----------



## joker

More Pics

The horde busting through the doors. This will end up being a security camera view shot in the movie.









SkinTite before makeup Didn't get the after makeup shot sorry.









SPFX Director applying makeup









An investor in makekup









SkinTite Bite


----------



## joker

Pajama Girl









Leading Zombie - check the prop head on the table. See a resemblence? Its going to be getting explosives inserted into it!! It was created with RealSkin and plaster mother mold and 2 part rigid foam.









Zombie Nurse


----------



## niblique71

What a great opportunity. I've been on a movie set before and I know how much work it can be. But I'd still rather be in your shoes than mine right now. Congrats and thanks for the pics. I happen to notice the "exposed" female prop in the background in that one pic. I didn't know that zombies had 38-D's. Now that's my kind of Zombie!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Down nibligue...lol. Joker this is such a cool opportunity. It seems like things are really going your way. Thanks so much for keeping us posted and I will definitely keep up with this thread.


----------



## joker

niblique71 said:


> What a great opportunity. I've been on a movie set before and I know how much work it can be. But I'd still rather be in your shoes than mine right now. Congrats and thanks for the pics. I happen to notice the "exposed" female prop in the background in that one pic. I didn't know that zombies had 38-D's. Now that's my kind of Zombie!!


Oooops sorry about the exposed female prop. Maybe I should edit that?

That was done on location prior to my arrival. FX guy said it was just done by making a mold with plaster and then filling with 2 part rigid foam.


----------



## debbie5

I don't think H.F. has a policy about zombie boobies??


----------



## joker

Nothing real glamorous to report over the past few days. I've been filling in as a PA helping out on set on campus, mostly crowd and traffic control. There's been some pretty kewl stuff, but I'm in the distance during shooting so hard to get pics with my phone. Need to remember to bring my camera

There's been some talk and quite a few networks are interested in the film. So far I've heard IFC, Chiller, Sci-Fi, HBO and NBC. There were a couple others but I cant remember them right now. HBO may be a possibility for a series and with all the hype there's even talk of going to DVD and or the Big Screen.

Lots of work and lots of fun. Hope to have some more pics for you guys soon. I was an extra in some areal campus footage, but I doubt I'll be recognized other than a guy in a black cap and jacket...lol.

I attached a crappy cell phone pic from a zombie feeding scene from yesterday.


----------



## joker

If you haven't already seen it. Here's your first look at the Humans Vs. Zombies Movie!

Click Here


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sweet!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

nice!


----------



## joker

Here's a better shot taken by their photographer of the shot I tried taking with my cell.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I'd watch it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Me too! I really loved that last shot...so gross! EWWWWWW! :zombie:


----------



## joker

Missed an opportunity yesterday to play an extra in the Hardware store scene, but looks like I'll get to be a zombie tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

sounds like great fun congrats!!!!


----------



## joker

Only 8 more days of shooting. Not sure I'll make it on the screen or not, but not biggie. I've learned a lot and have enjoyed being behind the scenes. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Here's a couple of cell phone pics of zombies preparing for a feast!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

saweet!


----------



## joker

Some closeups of some of the extras spfx makeup


----------



## fick209

Wow, thanks for all the updates & pictures! Sounds like you are having a blast!!!


----------



## joker

I've got some more pics to upload just haven't had a chance. They're more behind the scenes stuff and some of the simulated game play. Getting ready to head out. I'm going to be zombie leader of horde 3 today 

They shut down a major hwy (well major for east texas) through the city. It's 36 degrees just hope the wind stays calm and we see some sun today.


----------



## Joiseygal

I hope the weather works out for you Joker. This is such a cool experience. Looking forwad to the upcoming photos when you get back!


----------



## joker

I wasn't able to take many photos since I was busy being in the back ground most of the day. After lunch I got to run the horde after Brad (played by Chip Joslin). Soon after we catch him he crouches down protecting himself with a trash can lid he uses as a shield. I'm the first one to reach him. He then lifts up pushing us back and I take a sledge hammer to the head. 

According to the director they did a close up on the hammer strike to my head (camera behind me) and then my head pops to the right and I just spit blood. After 2 takes the director screams touchdown!! He later told me, "You know you just got the best zombie kill shot in the whole movie!". After that there's a pretty cool shot of me laying dead on the ground. The camera is on the ground looking at my face as one of the actor steps across the screen. Hopefully both of these shots will be included in the final cut. Can't wait to see what makes the final edit. 

Have a Dr's appointment today so I won't be leading the horde through the sewer which actually happens prior to the scenes shot yesterday.


----------



## joker

I didn't get a pic but they set one guy on fire yesterday and then blew up a Jeep Cherokee.

Malatov (sp?) cocktail was tossed in and the smoke begins









Then BOOM!!









Zombies in the background









Here's one of the little guys on the set. They didn't film it yesterday, but one of the little girls (age 6) is suppose to be decapitated.









Here's a pic of me with a randome extra (far left) another horde leader (middle) he gets it with a Pitchfork by Frank played by Fred Doss and me on the right. It was cold so had my jacket on. By the end of the day I was covered in blood. Scared my gf when I got home...lol.


----------



## joker

HVZ The Movie - Trailer 1/3
http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/42967/trailer-humans-versus-zombies-movie

I'm the bald zombie


----------



## Spooklights

Cool! Looks like you're having a great time!


----------



## DarkLore

Sounds like great fun Joker. We're makin and takin, and you're out playin with your zombie friends.


----------



## joker

DarkLore said:


> Sounds like great fun Joker. We're makin and takin, and you're out playin with your zombie friends.


It's called recruiting


----------



## joker

Not sure if I posted these or not but here's the trailers for HvZ. Get to see it Friday Nov. 4th in local theatre! Can't wait. Trying to get info on other theatrical releases.

Scheduled to be on Chiller channel Feb 15 and released on DVD sometime in January.


----------



## CoolDJTV

Awsome!


----------



## Spooky1

So how was the movie, Joker?


----------



## joker

They changed the date. I'm going to Hurst, TX this Friday to see it. 
Here's the date/locations that have been release so far:


----------



## Spooky1

Bummer, I don't see anything listed for our area.


----------



## joker

Spooky1 said:


> Bummer, I don't see anything listed for our area.


It's suppose to release on DVD sometime in January and air on Chiller TV in February. I'll post more specific dates when they become available.


----------

